# nimrod auger drill bit adaptor



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Kevin, I am using my 19.2 volt cordless. Battery was no where near charged and still drilled 3 holes. Tomorrow will try with a full charge.

Don't force it either. Just let it go on its own with just a slight downward pressure. Sharp blades do the job.


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

Amos, you definitely need sharp blades,, I was on 6" of ice sunday,, my drill gets through 6" of ice before you can say,, " dang, that thing is fas,,,,". Literally, 2 seconds TOPS and you're through. Only thing I HATE is the 6" hole.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Just used it with a charged up battery. I got an 8" auger. Cuts right thru. Did 3 of them in about 8" of ice.


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

Mike, was that 3 holes total, on one battery?? I was seriously considering a 7" lazer, in place of my 6", but if I can only get 3 holes, that kinda sucks. I can get about 25 outta my 6, I figure if I can get a dozen outta the 7" I'd be happy.


----------



## Hotwired (Jan 24, 2001)

OK guys here's my question. I got the Craftsman drill/trim saw combo for xmas.
18 volt variable speed drill *without* HI/LO setting.
The set was $79.00.
Will this drill work with a new 6"Lazer?
I'd like to know before I buy an adaptor.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

William H Bonney said:


> Mike, was that 3 holes total, on one battery?? I was seriously considering a 7" lazer, in place of my 6", but if I can only get 3 holes, that kinda sucks. I can get about 25 outta my 6, I figure if I can get a dozen outta the 7" I'd be happy.


Thats all I tried to do. Did it in the fish pond (100 gal)


----------



## lawnguy (Dec 30, 2003)

anybody want to buy my nimrod? used once, won't work with new auger


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

Hotwired,, I'd at least try it,,, but if I had to guess, I'd say no. The main ingredient to the success of these adapters is a drill with "low end-torque". I've seen Ryobi's and DeWalts that won't cut right unless their on the low setting. I have the Ridgid 18V, that thing has a TON of low-torque thats why I bought it,, it has the most torque in its price range, 199.00. Although now,, I see combo kits with the same drill for 300.00,,, kinda makes me mad,,I could use that sander and circular saw.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

William H Bonney said:


> Hotwired,, I'd at least try it,,, but if I had to guess, I'd say no. The main ingredient to the success of these adapters is a drill with "low end-torque". I've seen Ryobi's and DeWalts that won't cut right unless their on the low setting. I have the Ridgid 18V, that thing has a TON of low-torque thats why I bought it,, it has the most torque in its price range, 199.00. Although now,, I see combo kits with the same drill for 300.00,,, kinda makes me mad,,I could use that sander and circular saw.


Yep, I have an 18v Crapsman without a high torque setting that doesn't work as good as my trusty 12v DeWalt with the high torque/low speed setting.


----------



## Duckman1 (Oct 14, 2004)

I ran a 6" Mora yesteday on Sag. Bay. I have the 18v Rigid also. This thing cut through 12" of ice in about 8 seconds. If you just kind of bump the trigger on the "1" speed that thing will bore right in then give it the juice.

The Nimrod adaptor is nice but the guy should have made it with the flat spots on the shaft. Only had a small amount of slippage. It sure is alot better than a spud and ALOT quieter than a gas auger.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Hotwired,

I've never tried the cordless drill/auger thing but I'd say no too. I've used DeWalt cordless drills for a long time. I do a lot of drilling and driving screws with them. I use the 18v drills and the batteries hold up very well. I see a lot of other guys driving screws on the high setting and then gripe because the stupid battery doesn't hold up for long. That's exactly the reason why, the HIGH setting ! The low setting is for high torque and low speed applications. The battery holds up much longer when you use the right setting for the application.

John


----------

